# I got quite a big problem with my alarm remote



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ok, got a Viper alarm with 4 button remote. 'I' unlocks the doors, 'II' pops the trunk, 'III' rolls down the wondows, 'IV' turns on the radio. Unfortunately, the remote likes to activate in my pocket, and I'm either waking up to an unlocked car, a dead battery, or my windows are rolled down.

What can I do to protect the buttons? is there another control that works with the 800ESP?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

You sleep with your keys in your pocket???

Well usually when I'm around the area of my car, I hang the remote portion of the keys out of the pocket and it doesn't get pressed.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

if I fall asleep early, they may be in my pocket, but usually, I'll press it when I'm on the couch or something and I won't realize till hours later.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Hmm, that is a problem. Found this cool link: http://www.halfbakery.com/idea/Universal_20Car_20Alarm_20Remote 

But nothing on replacement remotes that could work with your system. Perhaps if you can make a clear acrylic cover for the remote... 

Another solution that I came to live with is just to take the keys out as soon as I get home and drop them on the same spot on my desk so I can easily find them when I have to go.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

You could set your security system for automatic (passive) arming. If you don't put the key in the ignition after you disarm your system it'll arm itself back within 30 seconds or 60 seconds.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

Twiz said:


> You could set your security system for automatic (passive) arming. If you don't put the key in the ignition after you disarm your system it'll arm itself back within 30 seconds or 60 seconds.


That would work for the alarm being disarmed, but not for the windows going down or radio being on and draining the battery (latched output, reset with ignition). Just take your keys out of your pocket man!!! You can also use a 476V remote and it'll program to it...but you'll still have the same problem.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

SentraStyleEMW said:


> That would work for the alarm being disarmed, but not for the windows going down or radio being on and draining the battery (latched output, reset with ignition). Just take your keys out of your pocket man!!! You can also use a 476V remote and it'll program to it...but you'll still have the same problem.


Why do you need to start your radio from the security system remote ? Why is your battery drained ?? Your sound system should be wired thru the ignition switch at some point... Dude, it's like you're banging your head against the desk and then you wonder why it hurts.

Any smart alarm system will roll-up the windows when armed.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

Twiz said:


> Why do you need to start your radio from the security system remote ? Any smart alarm system will roll-up the windows when armed.


That is true...it will. So as long as it arms AFTER the windows were rolled down. And you don't NEED to start your radio w/ the remote...but it is kinda a cool trick.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

why? because I can.

It's nice to have a nice breeze cool off my car before I get in on a hot day, therefore I roll down the windows as I'm walking up to the car. It's also nice to listen to my radio while I'm working in the driveway/garage without having the key in the ignition.

Yes, the windows go up everytime I lock the car, but if I lock the car and retire to the inside, the windows can still go down anytime the button is pushed. To make them go back up, I first have to realize it, then I have to disarm and rearm the car.

The problem is not in me having these gadgets, or me not taking the keys out of my pocket as soon as I get in. I just need a way to either turn on/off the remote, or find a smaller remote that doesn't react to every little touch. This remote is fuckin huge.

BTW, the auto-arm function is a BAD idea. I've seen it before. I'm working on my car all the time, I can't have the alarm activating every 60 seconds. I'd be calling the lock smith every 3 days


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> BTW, the auto-arm function is a BAD idea. I've seen it before. I'm working on my car all the time, I can't have the alarm activating every 60 seconds. I'd be calling the lock smith every 3 days


You can program it to auto arm w/ or w/o locking the doors. They are two completely separate items in the programming menu. And it will not arm when you are working on your car as long as you have a door open.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

nea, still won't help b/c the car is already armed when I accidentially roll down the windows.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

just take your keys out of your pocket when you get home and put in on your desk .. lol :thumbup:


----------

